# STREETLOW MAGAZINE'S SAN JOSE CARSHOW @ EVERGREEN COLLEGE AUG 14TH 2011



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

We will announce the locations of ticket pre-sale location. This event was first announced in our December issue. ROLL CALL!


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

IM GOING TO TRY MY BEST TO HIT THIS ONE UP!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

[h=2]Driving Directions [/h]
*US-101 South toward LOS ANGELES*

US-101 S toward LOS ANGELES
Take the CAPITOL EXPWY/YERBA BUENA RD exit.
Take the CAPITOL EXPWY EAST/YERBA BUENA RD ramp.
Take the YERBA BUENA RD ramp.
Turn LEFT onto YERBA BUENA RD.
For Yerba Buena Road entry past San Felipe Road about 1/2 mile, turn left into the Evergreen Valley College driveway
For San Felipe Road entry turn left on San Felipe Road, turn right onto Paseo de Arboles Road



*US-101 North toward SAN JOSE*

US-101 N toward SAN JOSE
Take the YERBA BUENA ROAD exit
Turn left on YERBA BUENA RD
For Yerba Buena Road entry past San Felipe Road about 1/2 mile, turn left into the Evergreen Valley College driveway
For San Felipe Road entry turn left on San Felipe Road, turn right onto Paseo de Arboles Road


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LRN2011 (Aug 2, 2011)

Come join Lowrider Nationals at our 14th Annual Car show and Concert. We have alot of car clubs and Lowrider bike clubs already confirmed, There will be over $20.000 in cash and prizes, a fun zone for the kids, Hot models contest, Food and Drinks, Concert with top artist and Superbowl style diamond rings. Here are a couple of clubs who will be attending Lowrider Nationals.

Car Clubs:

Nokturnal, Swift, Xplizit, Majestics, Aztec, Latin World, Sickness,

Rez Made, Rollerz Only, Still Tippin, Nitelife, Carnales Unidos.

Lowrider Bikes:

Twisted Dreams, Mexicali.












See ya at the Nationals!!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

LO*LYSTICS WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

RoLL Call ! !


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

WHO IS READY FOR SAN JOSE??????????????????????? TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Ikey Turner said:


> RoLL Call ! !


 Watsonville Riders cc will be in da house


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

NOKTURNAL C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

SAN JOSE'S FINEST REPPN


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

E40 WILL BE LIVE ON STAGE


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: me & nene marie will be in da house xo :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

were there fosure


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

See everybody there......:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

LO*LYSTICS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
ROLLERZ ONLY
SOCIOS


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

JUST TO MAKE SURE, DOES EVERYONE KNOW THAT THE PAL CAR SHOW WAS MOVED TO EVERGREEN VALLY COLLEGE IN SAN JOSE AUG 14.

( Due to new grass at PAL Stadium. We have moved to EVERGREEN COLLEGE IN SAN JOSE AUG 14. Same city, Same date, new location. More trees, More Fun and more parking.)


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

just dippin c.c fresno ca will be in the house


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Funny, past by PAL stadium last night.. same old grass :scrutinize: must be their copout to not allow the show this year. Good job re-locating it.


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


> JUST TO MAKE SURE, DOES EVERYONE KNOW THAT THE PAL CAR SHOW WAS MOVED TO EVERGREEN VALLY COLLEGE IN SAN JOSE AUG 14.
> 
> ( Due to new grass at PAL Stadium. We have moved to EVERGREEN COLLEGE IN SAN JOSE AUG 14. Same city, Same date, new location. More trees, More Fun and more parking.)


So is this show going to be on the LAWN or Parking lot of the Evergreen College.


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

Cali-Stylz said:


> Funny, past by PAL stadium last night.. same old grass :scrutinize: must be their copout to not allow the show this year. Good job re-locating it.



GRASS someone say GRASS?:420:


----------



## The Kings Jester (Jan 10, 2009)

Sir Lexxx said:


> So is this show going to be on the LAWN or Parking lot of the Evergreen College.


parking lot


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

hey brotha do i get a free food plate with that 30 dollar entry of a shirt of something


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ITS A PARKING LOT WITH ALOT OF SHADE


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*GATE ENTRANCE*

*WHAT STREET DO WE ENTER AND WHAT GATE DO WE START LINING UP AT? POST A MAP? FRONT PARKING LOT OR BACK PARKING LOT?*


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

chonga said:


> :thumbsup: me & nene marie will be in da house xo :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

LO*LYSTICS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
ROLLERZ ONLY
SOCIOS 
JUST DIPPIN
LIFES FINEST​


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1 ESR OG said:


> hey brotha do i get a free food plate with that 30 dollar entry of a shirt of something



:rofl:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> *WHAT STREET DO WE ENTER AND WHAT GATE DO WE START LINING UP AT? POST A MAP? FRONT PARKING LOT OR BACK PARKING LOT?*


WE SHOULD HAVE THAT INFO UP BY TONIGHT


----------



## sjcruiser66 (Aug 1, 2011)

sounds like a good show:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Pauly is on the raideo now

http://tunein.com/radio/KOHL-893-s34465/


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT!!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

HOW big is this show? since we did not pre reg whats a realistic time of getting there and getting in the gates


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

sjcruiser66 said:


> sounds like a good show:thumbsup:


 is there any cheap hotel around the car show


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

BOUNZIN said:


> HOW big is this show? since we did not pre reg whats a realistic time of getting there and getting in the gates


 i'd say no later then 5am, we start moving in cars by 6am


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

haro amado said:


> is there any cheap hotel around the car show


 the closest that i know of is off of 101 and TULLY, Motel 6 and Days inn i believe


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

CLICK ON THE MAP TO OPEN FULL SIZE


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Are you serious? What time do you stop letting cars in


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

BOUNZIN said:


> Are you serious? What time do you stop letting cars in


 about 1030am, doors open at 11am


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Enchanted Creation will be there!!


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:LUXURIUOS SJ, NOR CAL, CENTRAL VALLEY will be in the house.


----------



## rnrcustoms (Feb 20, 2008)

What are the hop rules


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*HOP RULES & PAYOUT *

SINGLE PUMP:
37 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

DOUBLE PUMP:
40 INCH LOCKUP HEIGHT
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE : $100.00 & TROPHY 

RADICAL CLASS:
CARS & TRUCKS COMPETE TOGETHER
FIRST PLACE: $300.00 & TROPHY
SECOND PLACE: $100.00 & TROPHY

GENERAL RULES FOR ALL HOPPERS:
ALL ENTRIES MUST BE A COMPLETE VEHICLE: BUMPERS, GRILLS, WINDOWS, ECT.
NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
ANY HOPPER GETTING STUCK IN THE AIR ON BACK BUMPER WILL BE DIQUALIFIED!!!
STREETLOW HOP JUDGE HAS FINAL WORD ON ALL DISCREPANCIES...​


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

BLVDKINGS WILL BE THERE 4 SHAUUU


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttmft!


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Whats good is mostly females are calling the office for the show. Our woodland show had alot of hunnies.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

How many people get in with the car? are there any wrist bands? trying to figure out if i need to bring the wife and 3 kids with or have them come later when the doors open. whats the price for tickets? adults and kids


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

haro amado said:


> is there any cheap hotel around the car show


This one is kinda new. Closest to show.

http://book.bestwestern.com/bestwes...--Suites/Hotel-Overview.do?propertyCode=05604


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

is there any indoor spots for bikes?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

LO*LYSTICS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
ROLLERZ ONLY
SOCIOS 
JUST DIPPIN
LIFES FINEST 
ENCHANTED CREATIONS
LUXURIOUS
BLVD KINGS
​


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> LO*LYSTICS
> WATSONVILLE RIDERS
> ...



Antiguos..


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> is there any indoor spots for bikes?


 THERE ARE NO INDOORS, SORRY


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

Mr. Antiguo said:


> Antiguos..


WHATS THE PRICING FOR SPECTATORS?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

BOUNZIN said:


> How many people get in with the car? are there any wrist bands? trying to figure out if i need to bring the wife and 3 kids with or have them come later when the doors open. whats the price for tickets? adults and kids


TWO PEOPLE GET IN WITH CAR (DRIVER & PASSENGER), SORRY NO WRISTBANDS. SPECTATOR PRICE IS $20.00 AND KIDS 8 YEARS AND YOUNGER ARE FREE...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

NOKNORCALI said:


> WHATS THE PRICING FOR SPECTATORS?


SPECTATOR PRICES ARE $20.00 AND KIDS 8 YEARS AND YOUNGER ARE FREE...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> is there any indoor spots for bikes?


SORRY BROTHA, THIS IS AN ALL OUTDOOR SHOW....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> SORRY BROTHA, THIS IS AN ALL OUTDOOR SHOW....


all good bro!!!


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> SPECTATOR PRICES ARE $20.00 AND KIDS 8 YEARS AND YOUNGER ARE FREE...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

FYI, please thank BEER RUN BOBBY for calling up Evergreen Valley College and talking shit so now we can NOT have our BIKINI CONTEST or any of the Ladies in bikini's/skimpy clothing or being there crazy selves. We do know that the women dont have to be half naked to have a great event for the lowrider community but its the constant HATING by the SAME people that we are tired of.


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

_*BARBEQUEING ALL DAY!!!*_


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> LO*LYSTICS
> WATSONVILLE RIDERS
> ...


*PADRINOS C.C. will be in the house as well.*


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

Sir Lexxx said:


> *PADRINOS C.C. will be in the house as well.*



FAMILY FIRST CC will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

BOUNZIN said:


> How many people get in with the car? are there any wrist bands? trying to figure out if i need to bring the wife and 3 kids with or have them come later when the doors open. whats the price for tickets? adults and kids


WHAT UP BROTHA, I JUST FOUND OUT THAT AT THIS SHOW WE'RE GOING TO HAVE WRIST BANDS, SO IF YOUR LADY WANTS TO COME IN LATER IT'S OK... AGAIN IT'S TWO PEOPLE PER CAR (TWO WRIST BANDS), SPECTATORS $20.00 AND KIDS 8 AND UNDER ARE FREE...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> WHAT UP BROTHA, I JUST FOUND OUT THAT AT THIS SHOW WE'RE GOING TO HAVE WRIST BANDS, SO IF YOUR LADY WANTS TO COME IN LATER IT'S OK... AGAIN IT'S TWO PEOPLE PER CAR (TWO WRIST BANDS), SPECTATORS $20.00 AND KIDS 8 AND UNDER ARE FREE...


how much are the wristbands or tickets that are at hammer and lewis..


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Nuestro Estilo will be there


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

*COME CELEBRATE WITH INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB AS WE CELEBRATE OUR 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC & 5TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE SAN JOSE CHAPTER ON SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011. THE PICNIC WILL BE HELD AT BAYLANDS PARK IN SUNNYVALE, CA ON THE MEADOW LANDS SIDE 

999 E. CARIBBEAN DR., SUNNYVALE,CA 94088*








​


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


> FYI, please thank BEER RUN BOBBY for calling up Evergreen Valley College and talking shit so now we can NOT have our BIKINI CONTEST or any of the Ladies in bikini's/skimpy clothing or being there crazy selves. We do know that the women dont have to be half naked to have a great event for the lowrider community but its the constant HATING by the SAME people that we are tired of.


Why did Beer Run's peepin ass do that? He got something against females? 

I go to shows for the rides, friends and to have a good time. Sometimes I feel like i should have left my daughter at home because fools act like they have never seen a piece of ass before. No need for all that shit. Never had a model during photo shoots because its about the ride.. them bitches didnt put in on the build but they expect to lean all over my shit :nono:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

^ by that i didnt mean my daughter shows her ass (shes only 11)... but dont want to to think thats all females are good for at carshows.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

esjmami said:


> how much are the wristbands or tickets that are at hammer and lewis..


WRISTBANDS ARE FOR THE PEOPLE SHOWING THEIR CARS OR BIKES, ETC., AND SORRY THERE'S NO TICKETS BEING SOLD AT HAMMER & LEWIS...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

JustPosting said:


> Why did Beer Run's peepin ass do that? He got something against females?
> 
> I go to shows for the rides, friends and to have a good time. Sometimes I feel like i should have left my daughter at home because fools act like they have never seen a piece of ass before. No need for all that shit. Never had a model during photo shoots because its about the ride.. them bitches didnt put in on the build but they expect to lean all over my shit :nono:





JustPosting said:


> ^ by that i didnt mean my daughter shows her ass (shes only 11)... but dont want to to think thats all females are good for at carshows.


 YEA, BROTHA I UNDERSTAND WHERE YOU'RE COMING FROM ABOUT THE GIRLS, AND HOW YOU DON'T WANT TO TEACH YOUR DAUGHTER TO THINK THAT'S WHAT FEMALES ARE GOOD FOR. MOST OF US GO TO SHOWS FOR THE RIDES & THE TOGETHERNESS AMUNGST FRIENDS THIS LIFESTYLE BRING.. 

BUT THE REAL ISSUE IS WHY DID "BRB" TRY AND RUIN A GOOD SHOW THAT WE ARE BRINGING TO SAN JOSE? WE'VE BEEN DEALING WITH POLITICS WITH THE CITY OFFICIALS TRYING TO BRING BACK CAR SHOWS TO SAN JOSE, THAT'S WHY WE TAKE ANY FACILITY THEY OFFER US, IT'S LIKE TAKING BABY STEPS TO GET OUR REAL GOAL. SO WHEN SOMEONE TRIES TO STOP US BY CALLING THE PLACE WE'RE TRYING TO THROW A SHOW, AND USES WEAK EXCUSES (LIKE THE GIRLS) FOR THEM NOT TO LET US HAVE OUR SHOW. WELL THAT'S WHY WE'RE LETTING EVERYBODY KNOW WHAT THIS INDIVIDUAL IS TRYING TO DO.. JUST LETTING EVERYONE KNOW THAT NO MATTER HOW MUCH THEY TRY, IT WILL NOT STOP US... "CAN'T STOP,WON'T STOP!!"

SO WITH ALL THIS SAID, WE'LL JUST BRUSH OFF OUR SHOULDERS AND "KEEP ON STREETLOWRIDING FULLTIME"... SHAAAUUU!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

E-40 COMING THE THE EVERGREEN COLLEGE SHOW... 

CHECK OUT THE STREETLOW LADIES IN THIS VIDEO FILMED AT OUR LAST SHOW IN WOODLAND....


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

BOMB*DRIFTERZ


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*LUX WILL BE EN LA CASA*


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> WRISTBANDS ARE FOR THE PEOPLE SHOWING THEIR CARS OR BIKES, ETC., AND SORRY THERE'S NO TICKETS BEING SOLD AT HAMMER & LEWIS...




i was told otherwise by a streetlow member..so thnks for clearing that up for me.. you saved me a trip


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Coast One said:


> *COME CELEBRATE WITH INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB AS WE CELEBRATE OUR 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC & 5TH ANNIVERSARY OF THE SAN JOSE CHAPTER ON SATURDAY, AUGUST 13TH, 2011. THE PICNIC WILL BE HELD AT BAYLANDS PARK IN SUNNYVALE, CA ON THE MEADOW LANDS SIDE
> 
> 999 E. CARIBBEAN DR., SUNNYVALE,CA 94088*
> 
> ...


I'LL BE THERE WITH TO FREE SUBSCRIPTION FOR YOUR RAFFLE


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

CityCruisers Bay Area will be there!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

trying to clean the ride :banghead:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> trying to clean the ride :banghead:


allready did that now i just gotta change the battery lines, replace a brake line, swap out a ball joint put air in the tires and oh yeah gotta buy a battery so the damn thing will start. i guess i shouldn't of left the car in the back of the garage for the last 2 years


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

are dogs allowed at the show? she will always be with the owner and on a leash


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

IMPALAS will be there to represent......


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

R harleys 40$ to enter da show too? Jus wanna park it so their safe.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

esjmami said:


> are dogs allowed at the show? she will always be with the owner and on a leash


SORRY BUT NO PETS...


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

What about general parking? what does it cost?


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

20 at gate, 8 and under FREE, parking is FREE.


----------



## newage (Jul 8, 2010)

are you accepting motorcycles


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

ROLL CALL

LO*LYSTICS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
NOKTURNAL
SAN JOSE'S FINEST
CHEVITOS
ROLLERZ ONLY
SOCIOS 
JUST DIPPIN
LIFES FINEST 
ENCHANTED CREATIONS
LUXURIOUS
BLVD KINGS
Dukes
Traditionals
Hightlites
padrinos
east side riders
family first
firme classics
san joses finest 
parliament
408 ryders
midnighters


We got a car from Yuma, Arizona that coming out. a whole club coming from stockton, a car club from Reno, a car from Salt lake city, a car from Colorado,


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

PRICE TO ENTER A HARLEY IN THE SHOW??????


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

Cars are already lining up. We got Rollers Only in the Front from Paso Robles. We got cars from Colorado, Reno, Salt Lake City, Yuma Az, Oregon, Washington, and SD. Gates for cars open at 6am-11am. Guests who are viewing our show. Gates open from 11am - 5pm. Trophy is from 5-6. NO Alcohol or Colors. This Event is at a School. Lets have fun and keep the Peace. NO Drama! Lets Show San Jose that we can have w/ no Drama

20 at the Gate. Free Parking, kids 8 and under free. 
First come first serve. If you wanna be next to your car club. come together. No holding spots. Gates open at 6am.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds like its going to be a good show.


----------



## rnrcustoms (Feb 20, 2008)

GOOD SHOW BUT THEY CHANGED THE HOP RULES.


----------



## Gizza408 (May 24, 2011)

Good show Ill try & post pix tomorrow.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GOOD SHOW ALOT OF ROOM THEY HAD MORE ROOM FOR MORE CARS.*


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

hey brotha who won for the elcamino class


----------



## Certified Hustler 62 (Apr 29, 2008)

RO FUCKER


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Line was too damn long this morning


----------



## Gizza408 (May 24, 2011)

lil watcha said:


> Line was too damn long this morning


 Yupp I got there at 9:40 didnt enter till like 12:30.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Glad we were there early.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*PICS PICS PICS PICS *


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Great show


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

We got their at 6am and was in line for like 20min el que madruga dios lo alluda. It was a good show watsonville Riders had a good time in san jo


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

watson rider said:


> We got their at 6am and was in line for like 20min el que madruga dios lo alluda. It was a good show watsonville Riders had a good time in san jo


I agree we were only in line a short time as well and we were there at around 6:30.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

That's the only bad thing about slm shows. The move in day and car show day is on the same day. U have to get there really early in order to get in on a decent time to set up. If not then your fighting to set up while the show already started and the judges are walikg around judging too. Don't get me wrong slm shows are good shows, that's only lil down fall. Can't wait to see when they decide to go back to the fairgrounds and not calawa park. Wish I could have made this show though, sure it was a good show.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Weak ass show. Never will I attend another slm show...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Cannot understand why showing up at 8:00 am kept us in line until 12:30.. is it that hard to move cars in? Once you got past the gate it was fend for yourself so its not as if the hold up was directing people. Once they had the $$ you were on your own. 

Its nice to have a show in SJ... the PAL show went a lot smoother last year. Maybe it was the change of venue. 
We had a good time overall. 

Some pictures I took while we were rolling to the show and at the show. 

Picture uploader not working right.. will post more later


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Weak ass show. Never will I attend another slm show...


 X2 seen more new cars then old schools


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

64DROPP said:


> X2 seen more new cars then old schools


felt like I was at a dub show!!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

HAVE SOME PICS UP SOON AND VIDEO FROM THE SHOW WILL BE UP IN AN HOUR


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

My pictures of David's Cadillac (was the brandy/black "transformer" next to the blue 53), Alex's 48 (silver/grey 1st place winner) and the harleys were corrupted :tears: can someone please post any pics of the mentioned rides for me :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

Certified Hustler 62 said:


> RO FUCKER


well you did have one good one but who took second:rofl:


----------



## Gizza408 (May 24, 2011)

Here's some pictures I took with my iPhone 4 camera...


----------



## Gizza408 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*On behalf of "THE LUXURIOUS FAMILIA" thanks for a GREAT SHOW.











































































































































































































*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

nice pics
:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Great show


 Times 64 had a grteat time at the show Looking foward to the fresno SLM IN FRESNO. THANKS STREET LOW FOR A GREAT SHOW NO COMPLAINTS AND i DROVE IN FROM SAC COUNTY.


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

ON BEHALF OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE AND THE SLM FAMILIA, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT YESTERDAY AND HELP MAKE THIS A SUCCESSFUL AND ENJOYABLE SHOW, UNTIL THE NEXT ONE "KEEP ON STREETLOWRIDING FULLTIME"... SHAAAUUUU!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Wicked Man (Oct 17, 2004)

Nice turn out but wasn't the plaques the same ones you guys using in the Salinas show


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)




----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

watson rider said:


> We got their at 6am and was in line for like 20min el que madruga dios lo alluda. It was a good show watsonville Riders had a good time in san jo


Wanted to give BIG PROPS to the homie with the red/white 67 wagon from WATSONVILLE RIDERS. My starter was starting to act up and after starting it so many times and only moving a few feet the soleniod took a dump and just clicked....Talking to the Streetlow staff telling them I was having car problems, they told me that I could go ahead of everyone as long as someone let me cut in front of them. The homie with the 67 was cool enough to let me cut in front of him even though he was next to enter the show and I passed up at least 50 + cars and was able to park in the shade while waiting for the rest of my crew and to let the starter solenoid cool off. Again thanks again and I owe you one:thumbsup:


----------



## 49er4life (May 18, 2006)

Anybody got anymore pics of this mont?


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

1 ESR OG said:


> well you did have one good one but who took second:rofl:


 Hummm.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

great show SLM thx to John and the beutiful models for coming over to wish me a happy bday, it was great to bbq and talk to all the homies this location is a great one to have a show but I do miss the Fairgrounds but where ever you ( SLM) decide to have your show next year I'm there.


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

OneSweet63 said:


> Wanted to give BIG PROPS to the homie with the red/white 67 wagon from WATSONVILLE RIDERS. My starter was starting to act up and after starting it so many times and only moving a few feet the soleniod took a dump and just clicked....Talking to the Streetlow staff telling them I was having car problems, they told me that I could go ahead of everyone as long as someone let me cut in front of them. The homie with the 67 was cool enough to let me cut in front of him even though he was next to enter the show and I passed up at least 50 + cars and was able to park in the shade while waiting for the rest of my crew and to let the starter solenoid cool off. Again thanks again and I owe you one:thumbsup:


 No worries carnal That's wat friends are for


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

On behalf of Antiguos cc, we would like to thank SLM for a good show…


----------



## Certified Hustler 62 (Apr 29, 2008)

WE HAD 2 ELCOS BRO ....B
OTH WON


----------



## Certified Hustler 62 (Apr 29, 2008)

1 ESR OG said:


> well you did have one good one but who took second:rofl:


 WE HAD 2 EL CAMINOS BOTH WON


----------



## Certified Hustler 62 (Apr 29, 2008)

SJ RIDER said:


> Hummm.


 LOL NOT HIM


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

Certified Hustler 62 said:


> WE HAD 2 EL CAMINOS BOTH WON


wwwwoooowwww:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it was a good show, just didnt like like the wristband enforcer/ registration guy puttin the damn wrist bands on so tight. we almost left after the attitude he was giving us, but stuck it out


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

eastbay_drop said:


> it was a good show, just didnt like like the wristband enforcer/ registration guy puttin the damn wrist bands on so tight. we almost left after the attitude he was giving us, but stuck it out


 Hell yeah x2 I went back to get a new one


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah i bought one, my treasure bought one, then my boy entered his car and he gave us 3 and wanted to argue about why we get 4. then i started to put mine on one extra hole loose and he said if i did he was gonna cut it off and im not getting another one so he grabbed it and did it himself. but like i said, other than that and all the big wheel cars and trucks it was good


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

eastbay_drop said:


> yeah i bought one, my treasure bought one, then my boy entered his car and he gave us 3 and wanted to argue about why we get 4. then i started to put mine on one extra hole loose and he said if i did he was gonna cut it off and im not getting another one so he grabbed it and did it himself. but like i said, other than that and all the big wheel cars and trucks it was good



lol yea dude was funny style


----------



## Gizza408 (May 24, 2011)

Haha I had my wristband on also a little loose too when I pulled up to pay the car registration fee all I heard from him was "Uh uh" I didn't know what he was talking about so I said "What?" than he said "That wristbands coming off to loose!" & he cut it off & put one on me with a attitude the whole time as well. All good though after waiting in line for almost 3 hours I was just happy to cross the finish line haha!


----------



## 408Riv (Aug 23, 2010)

eastbay_drop said:


> it was a good show, just didnt like like the wristband enforcer/ registration guy puttin the damn wrist bands on so tight. we almost left after the attitude he was giving us, but stuck it out


ya he got stupid wit me too...... no one should have to put up wit his shit! the show over all was okay?


----------



## niteowl77 (Oct 7, 2009)

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n310/onedj2c/ec0633a0.jpg


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

SJDEUCE said:


> lol yea dude was funny style


 Chuco big V-G-V


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

StreetLow needs to do a better job getting the cars in whether it be getting more help parking cars or more people passing out forms and collecting money...
Still don't know why it took so long to get in :dunno: We rolled up at about 9:30 and it took us 3 hrs to get in finally rolled to the gate at 12:30 and just
seen one dude there collecting the money.. After setting up are cars it was 1:30 already and was to beat to enjoy the show after being in the sun for so long..
We had about 24 entrys not including are family and friends that came out to support... 
We were ready to call it quits and just go BBQ at the park and save our money while we were waitin in line... 
But we stuck it out to support u guys for throwing a show in San Jo ,
But tell u what i will never do that again if takes that long again...


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> //////////////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
> NICE
> :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ROLL CALL

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/296752-san-jose-blvd-nights-4.html


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GM LOWRIDER FAMILIA!!!!! 
__New updates are up on our website Homie's!!!!

This week we got the StreetLow Car Show!!!!!!!
pLUS A NEVER SEEN B4 VIDEO!!!!!!!!

Link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html
_

_







_


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

rnrcustoms said:


> GOOD SHOW BUT THEY CHANGED THE HOP RULES.


 What rules changed? Seemed to me it was the same rules they've had for the last 4 years


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

View attachment 350430

View attachment 350431

View attachment 350432

View attachment 350433


----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

Were are the girls at the car show was streetlow at treetlow there girls all the time?


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

Here's a few pics I have.


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Mr.G said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Mr.G said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GREAT PICS*


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mr.G said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## FirstRight (Jul 19, 2011)

Love creating art, check out my art. I was at this car show and passed out flyers.

























http://firstrightproductions.webs.com
http://flickr.com/firstrightproductions


----------

